# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Geeetech Forum >  Power surge error with connection rumba board

## SajadMo

Hi everyone,I am going to use rumba board insted of GT2560 board for geetech i3 pro B. When I connect the x and y min for the axis I face power surge error. I would appreciate any help and suggestion.Thanks

----------

